# Frequenzumrichter Yaskawa 676VG3 ohne Pulse Generator



## lindnerlars (4 Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe hier einen Frequenzumrichter von Yaskawa Varispeed 676VG3, der zum Betrieb das Signal des Pulse Generators (Encoder) des Motors benoetigt.
Frage: Gibt es eine Moeglichkeit, diesen Frequenzumrichter auch OHNE Rueckkopplung durch den Puls Generator zu betreiben? (So wie die meisten kleineren Frequenzumrichter)

Vielen Dank schon mal und bis spaeter
Lars


----------



## bimbo (7 Februar 2011)

Hast Du irgendwas? Anleitung ...?


----------



## Solaris (7 Februar 2011)

Ich würde es mal mit dem Parameter "0n-02" 1.Digit = "1" probieren, damit sollte der Umrichter ohne Pulsgeber laufen. So stehts zumindest in der Anleitung.

Gruß Soli


----------



## lindnerlars (8 Februar 2011)

He Solaris,

wer lesen kann, ist schwer im Vorteil  Ok, damit waere das Problem des nicht benoetigten Pulsgebers behoben DANKE 

Nun gibt der Frequenzumrichter den Fehler aus, dass die "Torque Control Card" (TRQ-A) nicht installiert ist, was auch stimmt. Brauch ich die nun unbedingt zum Betrieb ohne Pulsgeber oder gibt es da noch eine andere Moeglichkeit?


Vielen vielen Dank abermals und viele
Gruesse aus Mexiko :s10:
Lars


----------



## lindnerlars (1 März 2011)

*Frequenzumrichter Yaskawa 676VG3 ohne Pulse Generator und ohne Torque Control Card*

He Leute,

so eine Torque Control Card kostet mehr als 1000 dllr. und wir brauchen sie nur, damit der Frequenzumrichter laeuft und wir ihn testen koennen.

Kennt keiner eine Moeglichkeit, den Frequenzumrichter OHNE Torque Control Card zu betreiben????? Ich habe bis jetzt auch noch keine Moeglichkeit gefunden...

Vielen tausend Dank sagt
Lars


----------

